# T- Shirts, only for Animal Lovers



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-dogs-cats-raccoons-look-scarily-real.html

tony


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://shop.themountain.me/

Some are very cool


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jan is going to send them a photo of a proper Miniature Schnauzer, bluddy yanks know nothing

tony


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I could send them a photo of Barryd but I'm not sure if that would get me into or out of the official good books? :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please not 3d, THAT, would be scary. :wink: 

tony


----------

